# this song is ace



## aledjones_lex (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Can I have some of what hes been smoking! That video is.....different!


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

WTF.............it's got a good hook................I need your protection I am your butterfly errrr ok


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Quite a good song yep! :thumb:


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

Very good, but quite odd too.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

simply awful, but probly better than any song in the charts at the min


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

That is atrocious.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

freeky


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm not going to even bother pressing play on the video!


----------

